
Quick-sort with Hungarian folk dance - savinos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywWBy6J5gz8
======
ColinWright
This and many similar videos have been discussed many times in the past.
Here's a search to help you find them:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Asor...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Asort+dance)

They're mostly all old, so if you want to add anything to the already
extensive discussions, you'll need to do it here.

